# invisable pointer



## teddyboy (Aug 18, 2007)

When I wake up my laptop from sleep mode to the desktop I cannot see the mouse pointer. If I move the mouse around I can highlight the desktop icons and if I click on a highlight the pointer appears. Any ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does restarting fix the issue?


----------



## teddyboy (Aug 18, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Does restarting fix the issue?


'fraid not :sad:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I think it's really there. In Control Panel>Mouse>Pointer Options>(X)Show Location when I press the Control Key. This is a Temp solution, but it will verify mouse presence.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

change the size and or color of the pointer to see it easier How To Change Mouse Pointer Size And Color In Windows 10


----------



## teddyboy (Aug 18, 2007)

Corday said:


> I think it's really there. In Control Panel>Mouse>Pointer Options>(X)Show Location when I press the Control Key. This is a Temp solution, but it will verify mouse presence.


It might help if I explain that i have recently inherited my laptop from my son and I am still familiarising myself with it. The Laptop is a Lenovo ideapad and the mouse is a Dell. I don't know if this is relevant. I do not have a disc but the mouse box does come up and I checked the show box but the cursor didn't appear.


----------



## teddyboy (Aug 18, 2007)

P.S. 

This is no big deal, guys, and I'm sure that you have bigger fish to fry. It is not an issue that I cannot live without. It is simple enough for me to just click on a highlighted icon and create the pointer. :smile:


----------

